# Yields from 4×8 flood and drain?



## dustinpdr420 (Nov 21, 2013)

I want to hear what some of yalls yields are from 4×8 flood & drain tables and your setup?


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 21, 2013)

With what strain what lights what Growing Media, there are lots of stuff that makes yield and what others get you may not, really depends on how you grow and what you know.


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Nov 21, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> With what strain what lights what Growing Media, there are lots of stuff that makes yield and what others get you may not, really depends on how you grow and what you know.


I'm asking what other peoples yields have been noone can tell me my yield till I chop them down.


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 21, 2013)

IC, Well I do a 4 x 8 in hydro I'm getting about 2 pounds a crop with 16 to 18 plants in SOG.


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Nov 21, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> IC, Well I do a 4 x 8 in hydro I'm getting about 2 pounds a crop with 16 to 18 plants in SOG.


Lights and veg time


----------



## joe macclennan (Nov 22, 2013)

fssalaska said:


> IC, Well I do a 4 x 8 in hydro I'm getting about 2 pounds a crop with 16 to 18 plants in SOG.


nice 


dustinpdr420 said:


> Lights and veg time


yes this^^ and what strain? and how much lighting? 8" pots?


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 22, 2013)

dustinpdr420 said:


> Lights and veg time


3 600 watt lights with 4 week veg 8 week flowering I also prune some leaf in late flowering to help my lower flowers . strain : pyramid seeds northern lights and half violator kush in Coco with 1.5 Gallon pots, I don't need real big pots as I'm doing hydro.


----------



## fssalaska (Nov 22, 2013)

I was doing about the same with Blue cheese < awesome bud but smells a bit more than my filters can handle..


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Nov 22, 2013)

dustinpdr420 said:


> I want to hear what some of yalls yields are from 4×8 flood & drain tables and your setup?


I've got 3,000 watts on one 4×8 8 inch pots hydroton 4 week veg 9 1/2 flower 1 plant per sq. ft. I used low stress training to achieve 4-5 main colas for each plant. Strain super fruity skunk (my own hybrid) using lucas formula and bloombastic. I am hoping to achieve 3-4 oz per sq ft. I achieved 4 psf last time with a 5 wk veg and coco coir.


----------



## doubletake (Apr 16, 2014)

^ bulllshit!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahah


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Apr 16, 2014)

2kW, 4x8, co2, can easily make 3 - 4 pounds with a SoG and a worthy strain. Could do under 2 lbs without co2 and/or a low yield strain.


----------



## panhead (Apr 17, 2014)

I use 8 seperate 4ft x 8ft tables , i do a " Meduimless " style flood & drain , 50 5 inch net pots per table with zero veg time , i use 3 600 watt hps inside xxl air cooled hoods that end up covering nearly the entire tables , i use clones from a blue widdow strain thats been going non stop for about 4 years , yeilds have been as high as 6 lbs 2 ozs & as low as 4 lbs , normal yeilds are just a tad over 5lbs which averages me out at around 1,33 grams per watt .

I learned the secret to massive yeilds doing sog is zero veg time , your goal is to grow a single massive cola per net pot , you need to start out with clones that are 6 to 8 inches tall that have atleast 6 nodes on the clone & the nodes must all be on a single branch , using multiple branch clones creates bushes & i avoid bush plants , once you perfect single cola sog you'll never grow another bushy plant again , single cola sog will allways offer highest yeilds , less mold & pm , better light dispersion & way less trimming .

If you really want to max out yeilds read alot of the old Albfuct stuff , it took me over a year to master his style but it was worth it .


----------



## RL420 (Apr 17, 2014)

panhead said:


> I use 8 seperate 4ft x 8ft tables , i do a " Meduimless " style flood & drain , 50 5 inch net pots per table with zero veg time , i use 3 600 watt hps inside xxl air cooled hoods that end up covering nearly the entire tables , i use clones from a blue widdow strain thats been going non stop for about 4 years , yeilds have been as high as 6 lbs 2 ozs & as low as 4 lbs , normal yeilds are just a tad over 5lbs which averages me out at around 1,33 grams per watt .
> 
> I learned the secret to massive yeilds doing sog is zero veg time , your goal is to grow a single massive cola per net pot , you need to start out with clones that are 6 to 8 inches tall that have atleast 6 nodes on the clone & the nodes must all be on a single branch , using multiple branch clones creates bushes & i avoid bush plants , once you perfect single cola sog you'll never grow another bushy plant again , single cola sog will allways offer highest yeilds , less mold & pm , better light dispersion & way less trimming .
> 
> If you really want to max out yeilds read alot of the old Albfuct stuff , it took me over a year to master his style but it was worth it .


Awesome information panhead, would you recommend cutting side shoots if they get too long using this technique? I understand it shouldn't happen if you do it right but what if you do it wrong?


----------



## waterdawg (Apr 18, 2014)

dustinpdr420 said:


> I've got 3,000 watts on one 4×8 8 inch pots hydroton 4 week veg 9 1/2 flower 1 plant per sq. ft. I used low stress training to achieve 4-5 main colas for each plant. Strain super fruity skunk (my own hybrid) using lucas formula and bloombastic. I am hoping to achieve 3-4 oz per sq ft. I achieved 4 psf last time with a 5 wk veg and coco coir.


So you got 8 lbs from one run on a 4x8 table! You r a god lol. Thats an amazing grow, i can only hope!!


----------



## waterdawg (Apr 18, 2014)

SnapsProvolone said:


> 2kW, 4x8, co2, can easily make 3 - 4 pounds with a SoG and a worthy strain. Could do under 2 lbs without co2 and/or a low yield strain.


A mere mortal then lol. Sorry snaps but I'm going to start following Dustin!!! If i could do one 4x8 run and get 8lbs in the time it takes me to get, if lucky 2.5, well sorry man lol. I checked my sorry ass Kosher this morning and had a great cry!!! I fucked it up somehow and not yet sure why!!!


----------



## panhead (Apr 19, 2014)

RL420, If your sog clones pop side branches chop em off asap .


----------



## sky rocket (Apr 24, 2014)

panhead said:


> I use 8 seperate 4ft x 8ft tables , i do a " Meduimless " style flood & drain , 50 5 inch net pots per table with zero veg time , i use 3 600 watt hps inside xxl air cooled hoods that end up covering nearly the entire tables , i use clones from a blue widdow strain thats been going non stop for about 4 years , yeilds have been as high as 6 lbs 2 ozs & as low as 4 lbs , normal yeilds are just a tad over 5lbs which averages me out at around 1,33 grams per watt .
> 
> I learned the secret to massive yeilds doing sog is zero veg time , your goal is to grow a single massive cola per net pot , you need to start out with clones that are 6 to 8 inches tall that have atleast 6 nodes on the clone & the nodes must all be on a single branch , using multiple branch clones creates bushes & i avoid bush plants , once you perfect single cola sog you'll never grow another bushy plant again , single cola sog will allways offer highest yeilds , less mold & pm , better light dispersion & way less trimming .
> 
> If you really want to max out yeilds read alot of the old Albfuct stuff , it took me over a year to master his style but it was worth it .


6-8" clones sir, no veg time, sog, drain to waste, 4x8 table, 2x600 8" xxl magnum hoods, aiming for at least 1gpw, strain: barneys critical kush, hoping to get 120 well rooted clones to fill up the table via 2l hempy bottles.


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Apr 28, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> So you got 8 lbs from one run on a
> 
> 
> waterdawg said:
> ...


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Apr 28, 2014)

waterdawg said:


> So you got 8 lbs from one run on a 4x8 table! You r a god lol. Thats an amazing grow, i can only hope!!


The 4 psf run was not flood and drain it was a 2k closet grow that i lucked into getting 1+ gpw


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Apr 28, 2014)

doubletake said:


> ^ bulllshit!!!!!!! Hahahahahahahah


Keep thinking you can only get 2-3 lbs per table.


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2014)

fssalaska said:


> IC, Well I do a 4 x 8 in hydro I'm getting about 2 pounds a crop with 16 to 18 plants in SOG.



U left something out---------what kind of lighting and how much?


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2014)

dustinpdr420 said:


> Keep thinking you can only get 2-3 lbs per table.


What size table and how much light?

A~~~


----------



## dustinpdr420 (Apr 28, 2014)

Alaric said:


> What size table and how much light?
> 
> A~~~


4×8 ft and 3k


----------



## Alaric (Apr 28, 2014)

The only standard i use for yield is grams per watt of flower lighting-------yea, yea I know all about the overall grow efficiency thingie------not that anal.

When you get everything dialed in and the weed gods smile on you------you can get 2lbs per 1K flower lighting.

A~~~


----------



## waterdawg (Apr 29, 2014)

dustinpdr420 said:


> The 4 psf run was not flood and drain it was a 2k closet grow that i lucked into getting 1+ gpw


Oh ok! Sorry Snaps!


----------



## Uncle Jon's Cannabis Club (Feb 19, 2021)

panhead said:


> RL420, If your sog clones pop side branches chop em off asap .


Thank you for your knowledge. I keep getting bushy clones, but wasn't sure about cutting off any side branches. Good day today, as I am harvesting from 4' x 4' ebb n flow table 1000watt HPS, using finishing bulb last two weeks. I also used light rail to push light around!


----------

